# so we started another planted tank having troubles balancing water parameters, speci



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

im not sure why my post is a little messed up but i meant to say was i noticed some melting on the glossos specially the ones on top, could it be too much light? light intensity? duration of light on? distance of light fixture? is there such a thing? im still new to the planted aquascape tank world so a lot of questions still needs answers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I like it a lot..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

What are your water parameters exactly.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

ph range from 6.6-7.0, amonia 0.2-.3, kh 30, gh 40 thats all i know as of now. c02 dose at 1 bubble 4.5 secs, lighting is sky star led with dimmer and preset


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that a 60P you are using? How often are you doing water changes? 
Your tank is not entirely cycled if you are seeing some Ammonia in your water column. You probably still need to do regular water changes. Don't worry your tank will stabilize in the next few weeks. It's not uncommon to see a little melt. If you are indeed using a 60p = 18gal then I would increase your CO2 injection to 1 bubble per 2 seconds; the glosso might not be getting enough for the amount of light at the top. Or you can decrease your lighting a bit.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

its only a 45p, im doing 1 bubble every 4 secs. if i go faster my ph tends to drop a bit. still on my daily bacter dose but im experimenting so i havent changed water in a week, going to do a 90% today. thanks btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How much is your ph dropping. It's normal to see the ph drop. In fact it's supposed to if you have any decent amount of co2 in the water column. You should expect a 0.7- 1.0 drop. Or you can use a drop checker.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

update on this, shes coming along 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Plants looking settled in! I love the Ohko Stone with the different contrasting colors and textures of the plants. I'll be keeping up with the updates!


----------

